
Show HN: A MIX simulator - bear_child
http://danielbarter.github.io/mix.html
======
hjb
This is very cool. I've actually been trying to do something similar is rust,
but I'm nowhere near as far along (I basically just have load instructions
working at this stage):
[https://github.com/harrybraviner/mix](https://github.com/harrybraviner/mix)

I love Knuth's books for the fact that they teach you advanced algorithm
features 'from the ground up', as it were - it's great to see someone else
make an emulator too.

------
imglorp
Yup, it works. I like the register icons.

Unless I'm not understanding the UI, it needs a "run" button so I don't wear
out a mouse button mashing "step". Yes?

~~~
bear_child
That is a good point! For me, if I click the step button, I can then hold down
enter and it starts steping very fast. That may be browser specific though

------
last
Really like this simulator!

Please also add a MMIX version and finally translate all the MIX code from
Knuth's "Art of Computer Programming" to MMIX ;)

It's great this also works on mobile devices, but it would be better if the
"step" and "back" buttons were more touch friendly (bigger).

------
pjmlp
Nice work, now time to dust off AVL trees in MIX. :)

